# Guess my Portafilter



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I seem to have acquired a naked portafilter that doesn't fit my machine.

The question is which one does it fit?










Below is the comparison against one that does fit.










It's meant to be for a Quick Mill Andreja a Premium which has a E61 group.

Are all E61 groups the same fitting or is that a daft assumption? I've emailed HD and Coffeehit today who couldn't confirm. Any lug experts out there?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Quick Mill Verona and the lugs are quite thin compared to the lugs that were on the Fracino Classic PF.

Sorry I can't be much more help.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Jason, the other 2 with it are much slimmer. You can see the other in the picture


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The mystery naked PF does look a bit similar to a Gaggia one but it doesn't fit my Classic

.









So the question is what is it?

It looks like someone's filed it down but it's immaculate and unused.

The other question are all E61 PFs the same?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If you look around, I noticed on the Cafekultur web site, you'll see that the E61 portafilter comes in a "standard" (6mm lugs IIRC) and "original" (7mm lugs) flavours.

My Duetto portafilers have smaller lugs, much like your smaller one - and when locked in it's at around 5 o'clock on a clock-face. However, I've also got an E61 naked that has thicker lugs and locks in at around 6-7 o'clock. With an 8mm group gasket they both fit OK, with an 8.5mm the naked wasn't easy (if at all, I can't remember). I've thought of filing the naked down a bit, but don't want to lose the chrome plate so haven't bothered.

So - I think they're both E61, just different flavours of E61.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The other question are all E61 PFs the same?


I saw this question in the sale thread, and immediately looked at mine from BB (their standard 'E61' bottomless filter) which has similar lugs to the left image but slightly more angular, the original portafilter that came with my Expobar Pulsar has almost identical lugs to the left image.

As BB sell their bottomless as an "E61" portafilter my guess is that they are all created within fairly strict boundaries.

edit: ah, it seems my assumption was wrong by the above post! If you need an E61, I am pretty confident BB's one will fit.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MrShades said:


> If you look around, I noticed on the Cafekultur web site, you'll see that the E61 portafilter comes in a "standard" (6mm lugs IIRC) and "original" (7mm lugs) flavours.
> 
> My Duetto portafilers have smaller lugs, much like your smaller one - and when locked in it's at around 5 o'clock on a clock-face. However, I've also got an E61 naked that has thicker lugs and locks in at around 6-7 o'clock. With an 8mm group gasket they both fit OK, with an 8.5mm the naked wasn't easy (if at all, I can't remember). I've thought of filing the naked down a bit, but don't want to lose the chrome plate so haven't bothered.
> 
> So - I think they're both E61, just different flavours of E61.


Thanks for the reply, excellent stuff.

My naked one doesn't lock in at all. The other PFs that came with it lock in at about 6 o'clock.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I saw this question in the sale thread, and immediately looked at mine from BB (their standard 'E61' bottomless filter) which has similar lugs to the left image but slightly more angular, the original portafilter that came with my Expobar Pulsar has almost identical lugs to the left image.
> 
> As BB sell their bottomless as an "E61" portafilter my guess is that they are all created within fairly strict boundaries.
> 
> edit: ah, it seems my assumption was wrong by the above post! If you need an E61, I am pretty confident BB's one will fit.


Thanks for the heads up, BB are really good on my experience.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

My two E61 portafilters, both fit in my Duetto with 8mm group gasket


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

switching from 8.5 -> 8mm group gasket might allow you to use it. I had a similar issue with the Expo and a certain portafilter

or borrow Spences Dremel : )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MrShades said:


> My two E61 portafilters, both fit in my Duetto with 8mm group gasket


They look familiar!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> switching from 8.5 -> 8mm group gasket might allow you to use it. I had a similar issue with the Expo and a certain portafilter
> 
> or borrow Spences Dremel : )


Hi Gary

I was thinking that changing the gasket might help. Wouldn't it make the one that fits now turn round more when you lock it?

The Dremel is slowly becoming a realistic option


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I was thinking that changing the gasket might help. Wouldn't it make the one that fits now turn round more when you lock it?
> 
> The Dremel is slowly becoming a realistic option


Yeah perhaps slightly but is that end of the world ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My pf locks in at about 45 degrees, couldn't give a monkeys


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Go with 8mm - I would... Well I did!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah perhaps slightly but is that end of the world ?


You're right I know.... but there's a slight OCD part of me that that would like it to.

I'm sure I'll live with it, I'm guessing the gasket needs doing anyway so might be worth doing it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

it must be a fairly common issue - On the Sage the spouted portafilter locks just past 90 deg, but the naked (which I rarely use now) is more like 100-110 deg. Doesnt bother me tho


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Standard E 61 portafilter lugs should be 27mm X 6mm. If you grind them down you should maintain the same angle as the taper in the E61 head. If you do not and only have a partial /slight contact area this can allow the P/F to undo under pressure.

Forum members have had this problem before .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Standard E 61 portafilter lugs should be 27mm X 6mm. If you grind them down you should maintain the same angle as the taper in the E61 head. If you do not and only have a partial /slight contact area this can allow the P/F to undo under pressure.
> 
> Forum members have had this problem before .


I've had the official and only available naked Sage portafilter do this to me when not tightened quite far enough, it makes a hell of a mess lol.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just to help, here's three photos of my Duetto.

One with the original ( thin lugs ) PF locked in, one with the naked (thick lugs) locked in, and one with me holding the naked at the mounting position - where it's first inserted - for reference. All with 8mm gasket obviously.

Hopefully it helps you decide between gasket and dremel!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks MrShades!

I'm guessing the gasket is one of the things that will need replacing anyway.

At the moment the naked PF doesn't fit in at all.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know if mine would, with an 8.5mm, as I swapped to 8mm a long time before I went naked!

If yours (standard PF) currently locks in around 6 oclock (ie somewhere between my two) and you have an 8.5mm at the moment - then it'll probably go that bit further with the 8mm (as per mine) and the naked will fit (just - as per mine, though it's never fallen out in use). I'm pretty sure that my original PF locked in at very close to 6 oclock with the original 8.5mm gasket.

HTH


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've swapped the gasket, the original was an 8mm but had been out in upside down.

I can get the naked PF to partially lock in but only this far with as tight as it will go with an 8mm. Looks like it might pop out


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

On the 2nd picture which shows both portafilters, the taper on the tabs/lugs seems to be facing the same way but surely they should be the other way around as the portafilters are facing each other (It should be a mirror image). Is it maybe that the naked one is made for a machine that locks the portafilter in clockwise rather than ant clockwise hence your difficulty as you are trying to push the wide end of the tab in rather than the narrow end? Or maybe I'm completely wrong


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Padder said:


> On the 2nd picture which shows both portafilters, the taper on the tabs/lugs seems to be facing the same way but surely they should be the other way around as the portafilters are facing each other (It should be a mirror image). Is it maybe that the naked one is made for a machine that locks the portafilter in clockwise rather than ant clockwise hence your difficulty as you are trying to push the wide end of the tab in rather than the narrow end? Or maybe I'm completely wrong


Thanks Padder, nice thought but the tapered ends on both face the same way. They lock anti clockwise.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Clive when we looked at the difference in "lug" thickness you can see why it will not fit. Your only options are.

1.Grid the lugs down maintaining the correct taper.

2.Have the bottom bored out of one of the other portafilter's

3.Buy a genuine Quickmill naked portafilter


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Clive when we looked at the difference in "lug" thickness you can see why it will not fit. Your only options are.
> 
> 1.Grid the lugs down maintaining the correct taper.
> 
> ...


Thanks El Carajillo, I thought the 8mm gasket option would be the answer.

So back to the Dremel option or just fork out for a legit naked PF.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like that's close to coming out.., mine locks in slightly further round. Not much but enough:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Looks like that's close to coming out.., mine locks in slightly further round. Not much but enough:


Yes I agree, I think in my rule book if it goes over half way it should be ok


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Padder, nice thought but the tapered ends on both face the same way. They lock anti clockwise.


If it had been that obvious I'm sure someone would have spotted it before me


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Another approach to the problem might be getting a 7.5mm gasket. Does such a thing exist?

Even if it does the standard PF might not fit. It already sits a 5 o'clock with 8mm


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just done a search on the internet and have found this 7.5mm group gasket on eBay.

Any one know if it would fit an QM Andreja?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/230987649628


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've just done a search on the internet and have found this 7.5mm group gasket on eBay.
> 
> Any one know if it would fit an QM Andreja?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/230987649628


Bump the above went into moderation


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't think why not, but that's purely uninformed speculation....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

E 61 gaskets have a slight chamfer on one edge to acomodate the curve on the screen.


----------

